# Volume Not Mounted!? From OSX to 9.2 lost drive!



## Scribblah (Mar 28, 2003)

Where to begin!? 

I have a G4 running 9.2 . 
2 Hard Drives with one of them partitioned. 

What happened: As I was using my G4 in OSX Jaguar I decided to burn some of my files onto a CD. Problem is I'm running a SCSI burner (Yamaha) and it won't read in Jaguar. The only way to fix it is by going to the start up disk and using 9.2.1. So when I rebooted I got into 9.2.1 and I saw my OS 9 files and wallpaper.  All of a sudden my mouse froze and I had to reboot again. This time though a window came up and said run first aid. 

When I got in to run first aid it froze again. When I rebooted my main Start Up Disk was no long there! I had installed 9 on one of my partioned drives just in case and now it was running off that! But the funny thing is that when it booted to the OS 9 running in the partioned drive it said this disk needs to be initialized because its having problems. Well I ran first aid on there and said everything was fine. (WTF!?)

No I'm in OS 9.2 and I checked in my System Profiler and see that the disk is there....it shows the serial number, size, capacity etc....but the difference between this HD and the other is that the missing HD says, "No Volumes Mounted". The other drives show icons of the HD with their names. 

So what do I do!? Anyone? I don't want to lose my info. I'm lost....Is there a way to mount the volume!? 

What's going on!? HELP! PLEASE!?!?!?!


----------



## edX (Mar 28, 2003)

run disk first aid on the bootup drive. and if that doesn't work, then run diskwarrior on both of them. i have found that the problem with recognition is more often on the boot drive than the unrecognized drive.


----------



## Scribblah (Mar 28, 2003)

My partioned drives are called "Play Time", "Video Editing" and the main drive is "dead" and was titled "Main HD".  

Currently 9.2 is running on play time so I decided to do the first aid from that disk and when I open first aid I get the 3 disk icons. [   ]  [   ]   [    ] The Icon labeled MAIN HD is clear with a dot on the left and the others look like HD Icons. Under MAIN HD it says, ATA BUS 2 Dev 0, the other two icons read ATA BUS 2 Dev 1. 

It says Checking a bunch of things and then finally in RED it says: 
PROBLEM: Missing Thread Record, 694774, 10872. 

It says cannot repair them.


----------



## edX (Mar 28, 2003)

then you need a real repair app like Diskwarrior from www.alsoft.com . there are others like Techtool Pro and Drive 10 from www.micromat.com but diskwarrior is the only one i have been able to count on to fix major recognition problems.


----------



## Scribblah (Mar 28, 2003)

So basically it's a recognition problem versus a HD failure? Is that due to the software? Could OS 9 be unstable? 

I'm running a bootleg of Diskwarrior problem is that it gets stuck on Step 6. This is killing me here. I think I learned my lesson.....if it's not broke don't switch to 9. I'll just have to buy a firewire super drive. 

Thank you for your input. 

BTW It keeps asking me if I want to reformat my HD that isn't showing up on the desktop.


----------



## twister (Mar 28, 2003)

I know the problem.  I was just going to report it.  In OS X you MUST start classic and let it install a few things so it understands 10.  If not, when you start into 9 it will not see the 10 disk.  Have no fear, your stuff is still there.  I did this A LOT before i figured out the problem.

What i did to fix it was... I put in an OS 10 CD and started off that.  I'm running 10.2.4 but the disk was 10.1.  Didn't matter.  When the install screen came up i opened disk first aid ( probably don't have to do that ) and then quit the install and restarted.  And wa la my 10 disk was back when i got into 9.  So, like i said, after this happened A LOT i started that OS 9 while in OS X and when it started it asked me to install a few things.  I said ok.  Today when i re-started into 9 everything was OK.  Make since?


----------



## Arden (Mar 28, 2003)

No, you definitely don't want to reformat that drive.

If you're running a bootleg of Diskwarrior, do yourself a service and buy an actual copy.  And yes, you probably should use a Firewire drive.

If you want to try mounting the disk, you could try using La Cie's Silverlining Pro, which we use here to mount/unmount disks on this G3.  It probably won't work if anything's corrupted, however; as it is, we have a hard drive that won't mount (see sig), and I'll suggest Diskwarrior to my dad.


----------



## edX (Mar 28, 2003)

well, i admit that i've never had the problem of having my internal drive not be recognized . i've had it not detect a system, but never had it not see the drive as formatted. all my problems have been with externals and diskwarrior has a great ability to deal with this. you launch diskwarrior first, then plug in the drive and it recognises it and repairs it. but like i said, most of the time the problem is gone after repairing the primary boot drive - which in my case is my internal.


----------



## twister (Mar 29, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with the drive.  OS 9 just doesn't know how to read it.  Follow my instructions above and you should be fine.


----------



## Scribblah (Mar 29, 2003)

Well I want to say thank you to all those who responded, offered input and were very patient with me freaking out. It's sites like these that make me feel like we're a community like no other. Thank you very much.

Now as for the status of my comp? It's BACK!!! Yes it's back! For all those searching this topic days or months later I have retrieved my disk. 

I basically took the advice and used Disk Warrior. After 30 minutes or more of doing it's checks it found several problems and corrected itself. Then when I rebooted I was back to the MAIN HD OS 9 and I was able to do a boot back into Jaguar. I'm currently in the process of trying to find burner to burn all my files. (Super Drive firewire)

It was basically that easy. I used the program and bam there I was back in business. 

Thanks again to all who wrote and if you're having the same problem then do yourself a favor run Disk Warrior. It was definitely invaluable. 

Thank you! 
Scribblah


----------

